# Let's put a face to our names here in dog chat.....



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I seen this in cat chat and stole it  I know there is one in general chat too but I know alot don't go in there. .

This is me.. .










who are you? . . . . . . .


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

This is me... Taken last week on a night out


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I prefer to remain a mystery.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The photos posted are very pretty young ladies.

I an old, wrinkly and try to stay on the other side of the camera


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

don't think I am a pretty young lady lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Does this count?









No? ok maybe this


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I prefer to remain a mystery.


This. And the fact that there are very few recent photos of me that I would want to put in the public domain :laugh:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

No!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> don't think I am a pretty young lady lol


Well, you certainly don't look old and wrinkly, very elegant in fact


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Me and April


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> Well, you certainly don't look old and wrinkly, very elegant in fact


That is one owner and dog who look very much alike.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Me with Penny my Spanish Mastiff, and Foxy, my lovely sheltie that passed away a month ago


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

It's nice to see everyone! And have faces to names to


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This is me  **taken a few winters ago**


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Me on Holiday in Scarborough in July


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Me, about two years ago, have shorter blonde hair now, and it's in it's natural curly state at this point lol


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> This is me  **taken a few winters ago**


 :biggrin5:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice to see pics but I thought the idea was to have a bit of anonyminity - though I am sure a lot of us have put photos up that include us in them.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't have any pictures of me by myself and sober that aren't at least 3 years old, so will have to sit out of this one lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't got any recent ones of me where I don't look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards, this is from ten years ago, I've not changed hugely, except I went blonde earlier this year and I've got a couple more wrinkles 



And a slightly more recent one of me training Tau


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Me and the boys last Christmas .


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Me getting kisses off Simba a year ago.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Nice to see pics but I thought the idea was to have a bit of anonyminity - though I am sure a lot of us have put photos up that include us in them.


Why anonymity the idea?


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

This is me !


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

This is me taken last night while I was having a discussion with someone about the huge mess that is my hair! LOL










I am rarely in photos unless I am pulling this stupid face or got my thumbs up lol!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

This is me and 2 of my pooches Neva White one and Callum the Sable one

and the other half...KP (kind Person) daffodilly and jail bird
at the 1st annual Bark for Life cancer walk


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nothing recent, this was 2years ago


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Oooh, I've found a recent one, not very poshed up, well, not poshed up at all, and with Zasa on my shoulder, which is fairly typical on an evening


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Me with Craven and Flint a couple of years ago,the only change to me now is more wrinkles,longer hair and an extra stone in weight.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't really have many; don't tend to do photos as my face is fit to cause nightmares (and I am pretty much always on my own!!)  .


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

A bit blurry and I've cut my hair since.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

This is Teddy and I a few months ago


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I don't really have many; don't tend to do photos as my face is fit to cause nightmares (and I am pretty much always on my own!!)  .


Looking quite the action woman there George....


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

This is me, none with Daisy as she always tries licking my ear when I'm trying to take a selfie of us!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

springerpete said:


> Looking quite the action woman there George....


That was a nervous smile I think . We were about to go on foot back down a road that we had been blown up on two evenings before and spent the night out and most of the next day marooned!! .

There you go.....more action


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Hell, how do you put an image on here? I'll try this, does it work? I don't have many photos of me and Wilfred as it's only me and him and nobody wants to see my chin and a muddy dog, taken with a crappy phone.

This is me a while ago hanging off a ceiling in London.

It is very nice to see some of you, hello


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Now I feel like I have to upload a picture of myself with a dog involved lol.










As you can see, Skip is thrilled by my presence


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

The most recent pics I have of myself are from my wedding 3 weeks ago, but I don't think that's a very accurate representation of what I look like on a day to day basis! 

So here's an everyday one (complete with everyday messy flat!)


Me and my Buffy (Don't have the fringe any more as you can see from my above pic ):


Actually you know what? I don't care, here's a wedding pic.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I know I've done one.. but love this of Clover and I. Love that dog so much


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

The only one I could find, out with Skye on his very first shoot. As is evidenced by the picture, I'm not renowned for my sartorial elegance...Take note if you will, of the damage done to wax leggings after a few drives on woodcock. Scruffy is the word my Lady uses to describe me. But, what the hell, my dogs don't care..


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

This is me


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> That was a nervous smile I think . We were about to go on foot back down a road that we had been blown up on two evenings before and spent the night out and most of the next day marooned!! .
> 
> There you go.....more action


Well impressed George.....You look fit enough to put in a few days beating at Slebech, say the word and I'll put your name forward...


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

metaldog said:


> This is me


I said to myself 'hey i recognise that person'

*doh!* group walk hayley!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

This is me 










:lol:

No, well it is me but this is me normally !










I too stay on the other side of the camera, face only a mother could love :lol:


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Up a bit, behind the dog...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

springerpete said:


> Well impressed George.....You look fit enough to put in a few days beating at Slebech, say the word and I'll put your name forward...


I'm not triathlon fit right now but still run and swim a lot, my back's scuppering the bike stuff right now though  :.

But....Slebech.....not sure I'll ever be ready for that .


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Aha! I found a photo of me smiling! Again; excuse the hair! Its uncontrollable and no one (aka parents) won't let me have it the only way I like it :

This is also kind of dog related! Me and my friend (babies mum) took the dogs for a long walk in the forest, it was hot and the baby is heavy so I decided to put him on my shoulders! :biggrin5:

Love him <3









Thought I'd add this photo too; how my hair is 'meant' to be if parents didn't interfere :cornut:
And before I put on tonnes of weight


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a special pic of me and my lab Lily, she never left my side during my recovery from chemo. This was taken after my last chemo in June 2012, it was hot about 30 c but I was still freezing it was just before I was put in the hospital with zero WBC.....She is just starting to get over being so protective of me it has taken a lot of work, next year I hope she is also on the walk with us...


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

this is me 




first one was taken on my 40th birthday in august, and the one with tricky a month later at doncaste show


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Me...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> Here's a special pic of me and my lab Lily, she never left my side during my recovery from chemo. This was taken after my last chemo in June 2012, it was hot about 30 c but I was still freezing it was just before I was put in the hospital with zero WBC.....She is just starting to get over being so protective of me it has taken a lot of work, next year I hope she is also on the walk with us...


That is a very poignant photo; lovely.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Tia and me


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Me and the cat in the hat. I'm usually much paler but the Florida sun cooked me a little lol.


And with Stitch


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Another of me a few weeks go on a day hack in Wales.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*This is me and the hounds of Hel-sinki taken approximately two years ago.

What with one dog or the other, there's not an awful lot left of me today. :wink:*


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Me and Oliver taken the other day.









Me and April.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

LOL....I went from this



To this... in JUST 4 short years LOL


Just shows what "life" chucks at you can cause SO much damage....and wrinkles...:lol::lol:

I aint joking! the first pick was took in 2008, second pic in 2012....phew! life can be harsh and cruel......LOL


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Dogless said:


> That is a very poignant photo; lovely.


Thank you Dogless I knew before they told me when I needed treatment Lily kept nudging my growning spleen and another node, hey at our recent cancer walk there was a Ridgeback , not a common breed round here so I'm posting the pic for you...I know its not a pic of a member sorry...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

MyMillie said:


> LOL....I went from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still look awesome!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> Thank you Dogless I knew before they told me when I needed treatment Lily kept nudging my growning spleen and another node, hey at our recent cancer walk there was a Ridgeback , not a common breed round here so I'm posting the pic for you...I know its not a pic of a member sorry...


Thanks - he looks like a sweet boy. RRs aren't common wherever I have lived either...but I keep my beady eye out for them! .


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sadly the most recent photo I have I've put on weight since then:


I'm the girl in the white hoodie


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm another one who prefers to remain anonymous but seeing as I do have a few pics out there on the interweb, I see no reason why I shouldn't scare you brave lot with my ugly mug 

This is one of the most recent ones of me (party hat was mandatory, apparently  ). It'll be 2 years this Xmas.


This one's older, but probably my favourite.


None with the dogs though. There are at least 2 kicking around of me with Max, but they're not uploaded and aren't on the computer to upload... Besides, I'm usually alone.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's me on holiday this August



And to balance it, here's my crazy lady;


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I have very few photos of me, I hate the camera and always look like I'm pulling the most odd faces 

Me and my great niece, Lacey-Lou


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

PS: Everyone is looking lovely  it's really nice to see faces to profiles!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Me and Molly on our first beach walk


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue :: Eddie Sprocker DOB 04.2009 Godstone Kenns

Ha! Ha! Im the chunky bird in the stripy top with her socks tucked in her jeans who has now had her photo published nationally - Lovely!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

and another (he's to busy digging in the River to pose tho!!)








Not the best by any means but are recent.

(So so so wish there was an option to like ALL posts in a thread sometimes without going through each one!!!!)


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

So strange seeing faces to names! Some of you are so different to how I imagined!

This is me and Bruno and Eddie on the beach


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me with Bailey even though i`ve already posted it


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Me


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is me. I did want to put one of me and Rosie but they are all on my phone!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You can see me on my profile pic. This was taken the day we brought Tango back from rescue in January - our first walk together.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/profile.php?do=editprofilepic


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> You can see me on my profile pic. This was taken the day we brought Tango back from rescue in January - our first walk together.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/profile.php?do=editprofilepic


I get "no picture specified" . Think it's editing MY profile pic. Who knows? I am a technological fool!


----------



## Hudson87 (Aug 11, 2013)

Pulling stupid faces with Hudson after a night shift. I get abit silly when I am over tired.


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's my face (before a night out though and possibly the only just about decent looking photo of me out there!)










And here's a bigger version of the pic in my sig of me with George, he is clearly thrilled by my presence in his personal bubble


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Me and the Finmeister camping with friends


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm in the cat chat thread but i'll do it here too.

This is me with my Husband.


----------



## KellyNelly (Sep 26, 2012)

I've just realised I have hardly any photo's of Nell and I together - must sort that out!

Anyhow, here's a photo of me and my second favourite thing - a nice glass of vino and a really bad photo of me and my first favourite thing - Nell


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

finleyjon said:


> Me and the Finmeister camping with friends


Omg! How handsome is your boy!!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

a rare one of me without sunglasses...taken a couple of years ago after several bottles of champagne at york races 










and me about 3 weeks ago at masham sheep fair 










i love seeing what we all look like...


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

With buster last Christmas


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Me and the Pickles on holiday in May this year


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Me back in winter... I swear I have no photos of me since this was taken 7 months ago!:001_rolleyes: 








And the only photo of me and Axel... need to get this sorted!:blush:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> a rare one of me without sunglasses...taken a couple of years ago after several bottles of champagne at york races


I may well have served you that champagne  I did bar work there for a good few years


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

bearcub said:


> I may well have served you that champagne  I did bar work there for a good few years


 oh god, we spent the whole day outside the Moet bar... apart from the end :lol::frown2: never saw any racing...and i love horse racing too. 
it's a fab course though.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Thanks - he looks like a sweet boy. RRs aren't common wherever I have lived either...but I keep my beady eye out for them! .


We seem to be falling over RR's lately.... so boring


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> oh god, we spent the whole day outside the Moet bar... apart from the end :lol::frown2: never saw any racing...and i love horse racing too.
> it's a fab course though.


I used to walk the dogs there on non race days quite often when I lived up there, such a lovely place for a wintery stroll


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> We seem to befalling over RR's lately.... so boring


I won't tell my boys that they have become mundane .


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

i only see one RR by me, and i sort of know the owners.
they waited a couple of years for him and i met him as a pup  
thing is, whenever i see them now, i'm either in the car or walking mine, so cross over and shout a quick hello is all i do....when all i want is a munch of him. he's in fab shape.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't usually get in on pics, I hate getting my photo taken... but...

Here is a pic of me with my niece (and god daughter ) Cerys on her christening day... 


Me with a baby Arrow... my hair looks awful lol but my excuse was that we had to leave early in the morning


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm sure I had some with bumby though


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Hahaha just after saying I have no photos of me and Axel... :laugh: OH caught us hanging out in his crate...


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Was going to put one of me and the girls but most of them are just the back of me 
Me and OH on his 50th BD


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tis I


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ha ha, if I can find the pic my daughter took of me recently that makes me look half human I'll post it, all the others - nooo!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not going to post a pic sorry but it's strange seeing everyone - I always imagine you're all just a human version of your dogs :lol:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> You still look awesome!


Bless you for saying that, made me blush, I certainly dont feel awesome though as some days I feel nearly 92 instead of nearly 62


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I'm not going to post a pic sorry but it's strange seeing everyone - I always imagine you're all just a human version of your dogs :lol:


Odd isn't it? Some people are exactly as I expected them to be, but others - totally different .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I'm not going to post a pic sorry but it's strange seeing everyone - I always imagine you're all just a human version of your dogs :lol:


What, brown, hairy and mad? Ok, I see your point......


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Odd isn't it? Some people are exactly as I expected them to be, but others - totally different .


It is strange, and like you, there are those who are exactly as I imagined them, others are completely different.

Would it be vain of me to be curious if I'm a surprise or "as expected"


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> A bit blurry and I've cut my hair since.


OMG, you're a bloke?! Who knew?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> It is strange, and like you, there are those who are exactly as I imagined them, others are completely different.
> 
> Would it be vain of me to be curious if I'm a surprise or "as expected"


You were something like I had imagined (in a good way!!)...not a total surprise like some have been!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> OMG, you're a bloke?! Who knew?


That's what I thought too! But I didn't want to say it in case everyone knew he was a bloke!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> That's what I thought too! But I didn't want to say it in case everyone knew he was a bloke!


Glad it wasn't just me too!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Just cos I am so excited cos he comes back tomorrow!!!! 

This is OH and I 










And courtesy of Leanne77, this was taken a few weeks ago 










OH has loads of photos of me like this though..


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Me with my first horse and crazy stables hair:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

OMG snoring bear is a chap!!!! - learn something new every day!!!

me and himself


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Me and the woofs


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's me, after one to many and an action shot seen as others are doing it.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Whoooookay...


This is me!

Cause I totally look llike this everyday


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm surprised how well dressed lots of people look. I thought all crazy dog owners wore fleeces and jeans, not fancy dresses etc... or is that just me?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate pics of myself but here goes.

I'm the one without the tail


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have just gone through the whole thread. 

Oh My, arn't there some very good looking people on here.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Me and Ziggy. Not my garden, wish it were!


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Me, about two years ago, have shorter blonde hair now, and it's in it's natural curly state at this point lol


I'm surprised that no one has commented on the fact you appear to be at a water park with the QUEEN


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has commented on the fact you appear to be at a water park with the QUEEN


I thought with the reference to curly hair in the photograph she was the Queen. After all the Queen is a doggie person.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> OMG, you're a bloke?! Who knew?


Me too 



Picklelily said:


> I thought with the reference to curly hair in the photograph she was the Queen. After all the Queen is a doggie person.


I thought the same, I do hope the Queen was queuing to go on the water slide, I can just picture it


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Danny being....affectionate! 








Me and my fiance, I think he was threatening to throw me in the fountain...like I'd ever do anything to deserve that :aureola:









I'm a hair dye junkie, and my hair has been about a hundred different colours since those photos.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I won't tell my boys that they have become mundane .


Kilo and Rudi,,, none are as handsome as you two


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ok here's a picture of me though it's a few years old. I only ever have pictures taken on nights out generally or for parties, a few of my friend have pictures of me horse riding but I haven't seen them as I tend to delete other peoples photos of me so they don't let me see them :lol:. I have got a more recent one from last week but me and all my friends are squeezed in close together so I cant edit them out


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Julesky said:


> Whoooookay...
> 
> This is me!
> 
> Cause I totally look llike this everyday


Absolutely fab pic with the wind blowing the veil-cracking!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't think I've been around long enough for anyone to form any kind of image of me lol 

Here's me and my fashion sense being all kinds of cold in Canada


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

A little bit of me on the way to (or from) Lundy last May

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2012CORNWALLMAY507Small_zps96e0704d.jpg.html]

And an action shot (I didnt think I had any action shots , I dont often do action)

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/card2Small_zps88cd54a4.jpg.html]


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Absolutely fab pic with the wind blowing the veil-cracking!


Thanks! Nothing like a bit of luck to make a picture look cool!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has commented on the fact you appear to be at a water park with the QUEEN


Not as surprised as I was to be in a closed to the public Thorpe Park with the Queen 

We had our Sales Kick Off that year in London and the Company thought it would be a great idea to do a treasure hunt, including having to go on certain rides in a closed Thorpe Park at night and because our World Wide Sales reps were there too they thought they would add a fake Queen, Katie and Wills, it was like being in a really cheap murder movie!! Felt like we were all 300 of us were going to be murdered one by one lol

Great pictures of everyone btw


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's me with Star, June this year.


----------



## patterstaffy (Oct 10, 2012)

SLB said:


> Just cos I am so excited cos he comes back tomorrow!!!!
> 
> This is OH and I
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can I please ask where you got your harness and collars from? They look really smart 

Joanne


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Oenoke said:


> Here's me with Star, June this year.


 She is one of my favourite dogs on pf she is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

This was me ready for a posh do in January , i think i look bitchy in it :lol:

Babycham took this one at the last meet this year


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

patterstaffy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please ask where you got your harness and collars from? They look really smart
> 
> Joanne


Hey,

Harnesses and Leads were from Indi-Dog.

Indi-Dog

Collars were from Ebay.. but Indi-Dog also makes them.

Alaskan Semi Slip Cushion Web Dog Collar 3/4" 1" | eBay


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

It's nice to put a face to you all. Some are just as you would think, then others are completely different.

Here's a pic of me.



Now you know why I post more pics of the dog!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> It's nice to put a face to you all. Some are just as you would think, then others are completely different.
> 
> Here's a pic of me.
> 
> ...


i had you as lots older


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> i had you as lots older


me too  Probably because of her pipe and slippers dog


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

This thread is so cool,

I'm waaaaaaay off with so many!

I was sceptical at first but it's so good to see everyones' faces, loving all the pics

It's a bit scary introducing yourself to strangers like this!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> i had you as lots older


me too. 

isn't it funny how we imagine people to look.
i always imagine people are my age too


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> A little bit of me on the way to (or from) Lundy last May
> 
> [URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2012CORNWALLMAY507Small_zps96e0704d.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


wow, that's brill. that's a great 'action shot' i will have a go at anything, parachute jumps etc, but abseiling scares the life out of me


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> me too  Probably because of her pipe and slippers dog


Haha, now that did make me laugh! 

I'm in my late twenties, but that is one of the photos where I look my age, mostly I always get younger, including a cab driver who thought I was fourteen the other day! :001_rolleyes: I also have a young speaking voice so when I answer the phone I get asked if my Mother is home!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> It's nice to put a face to you all. Some are just as you would think, then others are completely different.
> 
> Here's a pic of me.
> 
> ...


You forgot the pipe & slippers :hand:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel like I'm having to redecorate my mind! I bet I'm way off on the voices I've given you all .


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> That's what I thought too! But I didn't want to say it in case everyone knew he was a bloke!


Me too - always thought Snoringbear was a laydeee.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> I feel like I'm having to redecorate my mind! I bet I'm way off on the voices I've given you all .


Bet I was a grumpy old lady with an Irish accent lol have a very English pads brat accent just to confuse your mind even more lol


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> You forgot the pipe & slippers :hand:


Well that's because I'm out, indoors it's pipes and slippers all the way!! 

In truth I do love a nice pair of slippers and have a shameful collection!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Well that's because I'm out, indoors it's pipes and slippers all the way!!
> 
> In truth I do love a nice pair of slippers and have a shameful collection!


I haven't got a single pair TBH  I have a reasonable collection of bedsocks though which I shuffle about in :cornut:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Ok, normally don't like posting photos of myself, but here we go 

An old one when Eddie was at training 


and me and the scruff ball himself 



(I know I look about 12, but I promise I'm over 20 :lol: )


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sadly I fit the dog owning scruff bag stereotype!!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Haha, now that did make me laugh!
> 
> I'm in my late twenties, but that is one of the photos where I look my age, mostly I always get younger, including a cab driver who thought I was fourteen the other day! :001_rolleyes: I also have a young speaking voice so when I answer the phone I get asked if my Mother is home!


See what I mean when I said in my post "life being cruel to me".....my life has had the opposite effect I've always looked and sounded older, thought it was brill when I was sixteen though, never got asked how old I was and could get in the pubs, (naughty me) everybody thought I was nineteen ......
not so happy now though cos I look lot older than I am 

Have to say I thought you were older too, it wasnt the "pipe and slippers" dog, never thought of them as that....(but made me chuckle too) but I always see those who own RC's as being very elegant (like their dogs) and are toward middle age, also the name Violet in your forum name has always made me think of an older generation


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

none of you look how i imagined you would! lovely pictures


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

All very pretty people on here!!









Me out and about 

Owner of Engel, nutty springer spaniel


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> i had you as lots older


Me too!!!! I thought you were retired- no idea where I got that from!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> I feel like I'm having to redecorate my mind! I bet I'm way off on the voices I've given you all .


Us!!!
what about you!!
I thought you was way older, and nowhere near as cool looking


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Me too!!!! I thought you were retired- no idea where I got that from!


Oh my word, just how old did you put me as!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Bet I was a grumpy old lady with an Irish accent lol have a very English pads brat accent just to confuse your mind even more lol


You actually look like I had expected you to pretty much .


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh my word, just how old did you put me as!!


I would have assumed you were older too, 45+......:biggrin5:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MyMillie said:


> See what I mean when I said in my post "life being cruel to me".....my life has had the opposite effect I've always looked and sounded older, thought it was brill when I was sixteen though, never got asked how old I was and could get in the pubs, (naughty me) everybody thought I was nineteen ......
> not so happy now though cos I look lot older than I am
> 
> Have to say I thought you were older too, it wasnt the "pipe and slippers" dog, never thought of them as that....(but made me chuckle too) but I always see those who own RC's as being very elegant (like their dogs) and are toward middle age, also the name Violet in your forum name has always made me think of an older generation


Aw bless you.

Well I have always had them in my family and then I look at other breeds and then always fall back to to them. 

The name, well that is because of my great grandmother, so in a way, you are right.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh my word, just how old did you put me as!!


55+ for some reason i had you in my head as a retired school teacher............. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> 55+ for some reason i had you in my head as a retired school teacher............. LOL :biggrin:


When I first met the lovely Sailor she said that she thought I was going to be "an old biddy"  .


----------



## patterstaffy (Oct 10, 2012)

SLB said:


> Hey,
> 
> Harnesses and Leads were from Indi-Dog.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I would have assumed you were older too, 45+......:biggrin5:





Lexiedhb said:


> 55+ for some reason i had you in my head as a retired school teacher............. LOL :biggrin:


Hahaha :biggrin:

Well then I must have been quite a surprise then!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> When I first met the lovely Sailor she said that she thought I was going to be "an old biddy"  .


whereas I always knew you was going to super/action woman


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> whereas I always knew you was going to super/action woman


:lol: :lol: :lol: Should've gone to Specsavers .


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> You actually look like I had expected you to pretty much .


Owners don't look like their dogs, as much as I love my Cian and the other Rott's I've had, I really hope I don't look like them


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Owners don't look like their dogs, as much as I love my Cian and the other Rott's I've had, I really hope I don't look like them


No!! I meant it in a nice way - I had expected you to look like you do from your posts .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I look alot less scarey at halloween than I do on a dog walk :lol:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Sadly I fit the dog owning scruff bag stereotype!!


I have known of you for a good while now and have never seen a photo of you before so thats quite a revelation lol! I cant say I formed many ideas about what everybody else looks like though.

THis is me on last years Canine CSI Course:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> I feel like I'm having to redecorate my mind! I bet I'm way off on the voices I've given you all .


Not quite as Welshy as Helen Adams off Big Brother but 'Welshy' enough!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Owners don't look like their dogs, as much as I love my Cian and the other Rott's I've had, I really hope I don't look like them


Yeah not sure i wanna be a butch ginger like Dex either.............


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I have known of you for a good while now and have never seen a photo of you before so thats quite a revelation lol! I cant say I formed many ideas about what everybody else looks like though.
> 
> THis is me on last years Canine CSI Course:


You could've put one up from the Abbey where you didn't look miserable! :lol:

I had no pre-conceived ideas of anyone, never do unless I am to meet them. When I first met Strawberryearth I thought she was a plump middle aged brunette.. well she's quite the opposite actually


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> I have known of you for a good while now and have never seen a photo of you before so thats quite a revelation lol! I cant say I formed many ideas about what everybody else looks like though.
> 
> THis is me on last years Canine CSI Course:


I definately had some on "that" forum!! not many though, I don't like having my picture being taken. :biggrin5:


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread is literally blowing my mind, funny the preconceived ideas you have of how people will look by the things they say.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> No!! I meant it in a nice way - I had expected you to look like you do from your posts .


No I know you meant it the way you did lol  I just meant we don't all look like our dogs, and for that I personally am so thankful lol

It is great to see everyone, you are what I expected too  although some people are totally not what I expected, most I think are


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

SLB said:


> You could've put one up from the Abbey where you didn't look miserable! :lol:
> 
> I had no pre-conceived ideas of anyone, never do unless I am to meet them. When I first met Strawberryearth I thought she was a plump middle aged brunette.. well she's quite the opposite actually


No, I didnt look miserable, I just looked like a gimp! Smiling doesnt suit me so thats why I put my miserable ones up!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I definately had some on "that" forum!! not many though, I don't like having my picture being taken. :biggrin5:


I do recall one that looked like a webcam photo or something, but it wasnt very clear!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Us!!!
> what about you!!
> I thought you was way older, and nowhere near as cool looking


Hah!
I try and contain the awesome ...but I am a little bit old before my time .


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I cannot believe im posting this.. here is my ugly mug, and with no make up on!! uuurgh!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Owners don't look like their dogs, as much as I love my Cian and the other Rott's I've had, I really hope I don't look like them


If I dont smooth my hair I dont look far off the ginger one


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Me and my babies when they were babies


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't normally do off stage photos of me on the interwebs but I'll make an exception and leave this up for a little while.....










:blushing::blushing::blushing:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dogless said:


> When I first met the lovely Sailor she said that she thought I was going to be "an old biddy"  .


It was only because you are always soo kind and mature in your posts... like a Nanny of the PF 

When I first went to meet you, I thought I would be looking out for a blue rinse walking a RR pup :lol: but as you signed your name George in the PM prior to the meet, I did also start to wonder if you was an old man


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Me, about two years ago, have shorter blonde hair now, and it's in it's natural curly state at this point lol


I thought she was the queen, but all along it has been you. This is very confusing


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Haha, now that did make me laugh!
> 
> I'm in my late twenties, but that is one of the photos where I look my age, mostly I always get younger, including a cab driver who thought I was fourteen the other day! :001_rolleyes: I also have a young speaking voice so when I answer the phone I get asked if my Mother is home!


Haha oh god I relate to this so much! As you can see from my picture I look about 16 :lol:, always get asked if my mum's home when I answer the phone too!
I remember a few years ago someone came to the door handing out leaflets for the Conservative party and absolutely insisted my parents must be home because I was far too young to live alone .


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> Haha oh god I relate to this so much! As you can see from my picture I look about 16 :lol:, always get asked if my mum's home when I answer the phone too!
> I remember a few years ago someone came to the door handing out leaflets for the Conservative party and absolutely insisted my parents must be home because I was far too young to live alone .


Argh I get this too! So many people think I'm a teenager.  When I went to buy a new phone recently the guy said I looked young and asked if I was over 18. I'm 22 thank you very much! He also couldn't believe it when I said I was married!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I hate pics of myself but here goes.
> 
> I'm the one without the tail


:biggrin: Minnie and Mickey mouse rings a bell now


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

springerpete said:


> Looking quite the action woman there George....


It's one of those things on the pier you put your face through.. I can see the three other holes.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> There you go.....more action


You never let on you were/are a triathlete... look at those skinny tyres.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> It's one of those things on the pier you put your face through.. I can see the three other holes.


Damn, rumbled : .


----------



## missylou (Dec 26, 2012)

So lovely to see what everyone looks like 

Here's me the other night before heading to the pub


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm chuckling at all the (mis)conceptions people are having about other members, I don't think I form many perceptions of people, living as an army brat in my youngest years, I suppose I got used to meeting and making new friends every couple of years and just taking on board new friendships, keeping old ones where I could, and I've sort of gone on like that throughout life. 

I would imagine I come across as quite old fashioned, so I'm not sure for those who haven't seen or met me, what their preconceived ideas are, although I'd accept fairly ancient looking, most days I feel that way even if I don't quite look like it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> You never let on you were/are a triathlete... look at those skinny tyres.


I was quite good (ooohh get me  ), not managed to even get on my bike this season due to my glass back - after having shelled out a fair bit on a fancy new bike and relegated the one in the photo to "training bike" . I still swim and run a lot but haven't done anything competitive since moving over here. Should get arse in gear.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> Haha oh god I relate to this so much! As you can see from my picture I look about 16 :lol:, always get asked if my mum's home when I answer the phone too!
> I remember a few years ago someone came to the door handing out leaflets for the Conservative party and absolutely insisted my parents must be home because I was far too young to live alone .


Haha, it's funny isn't it.

It's worked in a good way too as cold callers hang up on me when they ask for my Mum and I say I will take the call, they insist I can't and hang up!! 

I got told I wasn't allowed a disposable BBQ in the summer too. I think it's because I don't wear make up unless I go somewhere nice.


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

Me with Jeffrey on a visit when he was just 6 weeks old










And one from last week watching the TV with him








(I hadn't shaved all week as he keeps me too busy lol)


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

tattoogirl73 said:


> this is me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What dog is that?


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank the Lord for Springer Pete, you are all so young......... This was a couple of years ago with Barney


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Haha, if it helps - I'm nearly 25


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Me too!!!! I thought you were retired- no idea where I got that from!


I use to think you were of retirement age as well emmaviolet! It was only when we started talking more that for some reason I began to imagine you younger.



emmaviolet said:


> Haha, now that did make me laugh!
> 
> I'm in my late twenties, but that is one of the photos where I look my age, mostly I always get younger, including a cab driver who thought I was fourteen the other day! :001_rolleyes: I also have a young speaking voice so when I answer the phone I get asked if my Mother is home!


Isn't it odd that after all our conversations I have never actually known how old you were!? I guessed mid - late 20s, but can't put my finger on what made you go from retired to your 20s in my mind!

Anyway, here is me (and a certain dog)...

An attempt to get a photo of us together when Maggie was 11 weeks...









An attempt to get a photo of us together when Maggie at 6 months (less successful as you can see )...









She grew a bit in that time :yesnod:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> I use to think you were of retirement age as well emmaviolet! It was only when we started talking more that for some reason I began to imagine you younger.
> 
> Isn't it odd that after all our conversations I have never actually known how old you were!? I guessed mid - late 20s, but can't put my finger on what made you go from retired to your 20s in my mind!
> 
> ...


You look way younger than I imagined you would be....


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

labradrk said:


> You look way younger than I imagined you would be....


So it's not just emmaviolet   How old did you imagine me?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cheryl89 said:


> Haha, if it helps - *I'm nearly 25*


I misread that as 52 :skep: I get my numbers mixed up quite a lot


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I misread that as 52 :skep: I get my numbers mixed up quite a lot


52 would have helped but not much!! I've been retired 10 years ( but I did retire early!!!)


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's one of me.. although my face is slightly obscured.



This was before I had a dog. We'd taken my mate Neal's dog for a walk and sneaked his camera out too. Took this photo and returned both. He never said a word.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Your all pretty much not what i expected and some much younger then i thought as well


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> So it's not just emmaviolet   How old did you imagine me?


Mid-late 30's but I'm guessing you are not......:biggrin5:


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a better one. This is my Facebook Timeline picture. I love it because he looks so big and everything in the background looks miniature.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

labradrk said:


> Mid-late 30's but I'm guessing you are not......:biggrin5:


Well, no doubt how wise I am makes me seem more mature :yesnod:

You weren't _that_ far off though, I'm 28 next month.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

just 'cos i love this photo and i'm not pulling a face  this is me on the left with my OH


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Good god that's a huge photo sorry! i'll resize it!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

None of you look like I imagined, most people are a lot younger than I thought too  and as McKenzie said I also imagined human versions of your dogs! Funny thing is you can all post pics of your dogs and the majority of us would know which user name they belong to, not so much with pics of ourselves! Arghhhhh  I still think of myself as 'Rosie's mummy'


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

missRV said:


> None of you look like I imagined, most people are a lot younger than I thought too  and as McKenzie said I also imagined human versions of your dogs! Funny thing is you can all post pics of your dogs and the majority of us would know which user name they belong to, not so much with pics of ourselves! Arghhhhh  I still think of myself as 'Rosie's mummy'


haha well most people always think i'm a bloke :lol:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

pogo said:


> haha well most people always think i'm a bloke :lol:


Lol where'd they get that from..... I had you as an older lady too, say late 30s


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

missRV said:


> Lol where'd they get that from..... I had you as an older lady too, say late 30s


haha i'm 24 

I think because i tend to talk like a bloke, but the amount of people who call me 'him' and are shocked to see a photo of me  been told it many times :lol:


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's me and Bandit at All About Dogs last year.

Camera Roll-290 by -Wyrekin-


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

missRV said:


> None of you look like I imagined, most people are a lot younger than I thought too  and as McKenzie said I also imagined human versions of your dogs! Funny thing is you can all post pics of your dogs and the majority of us would know which user name they belong to, not so much with pics of ourselves! Arghhhhh  I still think of myself as 'Rosie's mummy'


That would have been interesting if we could have posted anonymous pictures


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm loving this thread! 

It's great to finally put human faces to names ) 

And there seems to be a lot of Army folks coming out of the woodwork! 

Another Pad Brat here!!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> That *would have been interesting if we could have posted anonymous *pictures


We should have a thread where people pm photos of their dogs to the author and have a 'guess who' going


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Randomly Set said:


> What dog is that?


Poodle, miniature I think



diefenbaker said:


> Here's a better one. This is my Facebook Timeline picture. I love it because he looks so big and everything in the background looks miniature.


You're a man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great pic, love it

I was going to say I know Alice Childress looks younger than she is, I've never asked how old she is but presumed to be same age as me even after I met her
Now I know I was right


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I was going to say I know Alice Childress looks younger than she is, I've never asked how old she is but presumed to be same age as me even after I met her
> Now I know I was right


I've known we were the same age for years Ms. We put our ages on some 'how old are you' thread, back when we were a mere 26 - how could you forget such a thing  I guess I must just care more :crying:

Babycham2002 also (evidently) looks younger than she is. I'd never know you were 27 by looking at you.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> I use to think you were of retirement age as well emmaviolet! It was only when we started talking more that for some reason I began to imagine you younger.
> 
> Isn't it odd that after all our conversations I have never actually known how old you were!? I guessed mid - late 20s, but can't put my finger on what made you go from retired to your 20s in my mind!
> 
> ...


How funny!!  I can't believe how many thought I was older, but I do have older ways about me, my family always joke about it.  The other day I told off these boys pushing each other into the main road!  

I never knew how old you were either, but I always thought about my age, which you are! 

But I didn't see you with blonde hair, I don't know what colour I did though.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

missRV said:


> Lol where'd they get that from..... I had you as *an older lady too, say late 30s*


Older lady late 30s!!!!!! . Crikey Sailor was right, I am an old biddy  .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> I've known we were the same age for years Ms. We put our ages on some 'how old are you' thread, back when we were a mere 26 - how could you forget such a thing  I guess I must just care more :crying:
> 
> Babycham2002 also (evidently) looks younger than she is. I'd never know you were 27 by looking at you.


awww no cry my little cherub of love, It was just a mere blip of memory I tell thee :biggrin:

Thanking you  It runs in the family, my auntie is in her 40s and got asked for ID the other day!!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

And me 2 weeks ago in the local gay club


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I'm not going to post a pic sorry but it's strange seeing everyone - I always imagine you're all just a human version of your dogs :lol:


Black and white? Hairy? With big brown eyes? and spots? I AM offended! 

:lol:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I've always pictured Alice Childress and Catseyes with brown hair...you're letting me down, gals! 
I think so far the only thing I've been right about (in my judgements of you all ) is EmmaViolet having a quiet voice.

Also, thinking about it, although no one actually looks like their dogs, everyone seems to really suit their dogs...if that makes sense.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I've ummed and arred for the last day or so about this thread ...to hell here goes 

Don't normally just stand there like a plonker but I was trying some new clothes on and wanted to see what I looked like the other day  so I got the OH to take a quick picture..ignore the munchkin in the background :001_rolleyes:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I've ummed and arred for the last day or so about this thread ...to hell here goes
> 
> Don't normally just stand there like a plonker but I was trying some new clothes on and wanted to see what I looked like the other day  so I got the OH to take a quick picture..ignore the munchkin in the background :001_rolleyes:


wit woo  
You look fab, hope you was pleased with the new threads


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by McKenzie
> I'm not going to post a pic sorry but it's strange seeing everyone - I always imagine you're all just a human version of your dogs


With those saggy chops i hope i don't look like Chance  :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> wit woo
> You look fab, hope you was pleased with the new threads


Thankyou  x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oow - now where do I start? Okay, here I am! 

Making doggie treats. 









Back of the field with my puppy. 









My best look  a 'selfie' to show daughter my new make up! 









Dressed up to the nines and fully prepared for a wet walk! 









My son took the last one, said I looked like a tramp (as if ) and my daughters promptly went out and bought me two kagools for wet weather saying "You're a reflection on us mum!" what could they possibly mean? 

Love my kids bluntness, lol


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I've always pictured Alice Childress and Catseyes with brown hair...you're letting me down, gals!
> I think so far the only thing I've been right about (in my judgements of you all ) is EmmaViolet having a quiet voice.
> 
> Also, thinking about it, although no one actually looks like their dogs, everyone seems to really suit their dogs...if that makes sense.


I don't know about quiet, but high pitched for sure....


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> I don't know about quiet, but high pitched for sure....


Shh, or I'll be wrong about everything  .


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

This thread is so funny- need to go back over and check everyone's locations so I can finally track down that fountain of youth!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Malmum, I am in awe, wearing pale colours in my house is a no go and I only have one beast. How do you do it?

Would post a picture but in iPad so haven't figured this out yet


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Older lady late 30s!!!!!! . Crikey Sailor was right, I am an old biddy  .


Well seeing as I'm past the late 30's stage I must be on my way out lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I've ummed and arred for the last day or so about this thread ...to hell here goes
> 
> Don't normally just stand there like a plonker but I was trying some new clothes on and wanted to see what I looked like the other day  so I got the OH to take a quick picture..ignore the munchkin in the background :001_rolleyes:


Blimey....hope Bordie doesn't see this


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

CheddarS said:


> Malmum, I am in awe, wearing pale colours in my house is a no go and I only have one beast. *How do you do it?*
> 
> Would post a picture but in iPad so haven't figured this out yet


I was thinking that. I came home from a dog walk with two muddy paw prints on my butt :001_rolleyes:.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> I've always pictured Alice Childress and Catseyes with brown hair...you're letting me down, gals!
> I think so far the only thing I've been right about (in my judgements of you all ) is EmmaViolet having a quiet voice.
> 
> Also, thinking about it, although no one actually looks like their dogs, everyone seems to really suit their dogs...if that makes sense.


Aww I am oddly flattered that someone actually had a picture of me in their head... which is odd really as I also had pictures of everyone in my mind, but it just never occurred to me that others might have of me as well!

Catseyes was blonde in my head for some reason though... Maybe because your Grizz and Zelda are (were  ) fair, so it fels natural that you would be too somehow.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Black and white? Hairy? With big brown eyes? and spots? I AM offended!
> 
> :lol:


You think yours is bad? Small, grey and wirey with a beard? I think that's worse.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok maybe my skiing photo wasn't to fair 

Here's me and hubby - 3/4 way up Snowdon on honeymoon - hence CrAzY hair  even scarier it was 2 years ago now.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

CheddarS said:


> Malmum, I am in awe, wearing pale colours in my house is a no go and I only have one beast. How do you do it?
> 
> Would post a picture but in iPad so haven't figured this out yet


Pale colours are better than dark with the Mals, we can't wear black or navy, it gets covered in 'cotton wool' and we're forever lint rolling. The dogs never jump up so I rarely have to wash my coat, it's just fab, though old but has soo many pockets. I should dump it but can't bring myself to, musta had it for over six years, way before Flynn came along, lol.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> Me and my babies when they were babies


OMG, Mrs Zaros?! Fabulous!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

missRV said:


> Lol where'd they get that from..... I had you as an older lady too, say late 30s





Dogless said:


> Older lady late 30s!!!!!! . Crikey Sailor was right, I am an old biddy  .


I thought the same 

late 30's an older lady!!! :yikes: :crying:

Ok, so I am still MID thirties, am I middle aged?


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> I've ummed and arred for the last day or so about this thread ...to hell here goes
> 
> Don't normally just stand there like a plonker but I was trying some new clothes on and wanted to see what I looked like the other day  so I got the OH to take a quick picture..ignore the munchkin in the background :001_rolleyes:


I went all gooey seeing you  :lol:

I'd be quite happy to look like Bumble, it'd be a lot easier to wake up looking like he does every morning, but I KNOW I look like I seem, blonde and stupid :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> I went all gooey seeing you  :lol:
> 
> I'd be quite happy to look like Bumble, it'd be a lot easier to wake up looking like he does every morning, but I KNOW I look like I seem, blonde and stupid :lol:


:lol: ya daft bugger :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Not the best photo but i'm not a fan of having my photo taken


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow loads of people are alot younger than I thought, babycham is younger than I thought and Alice :lol: and I had paddy Julie as brunette


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> Wow loads of people are alot younger than I thought, babycham is younger than I thought and Alice :lol: and* I had paddy Julie as brunette*


What you DONT know is she's both julie AND paddy :skep:

(only half of that is true by the way - the Julie part)

OR IS IT :skep:

It is :lol:

OR...IS IT *backs off into gloom*


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Heres another youngster with his dawg


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Older lady late 30s!!!!!! . Crikey Sailor was right, I am an old biddy  .


What does that make me?? Bring on the walking frame!!


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> What you DONT know is she's both julie AND paddy :skep:
> 
> (only half of that is true by the way - the Julie part)
> 
> ...


Flamingoes, you're loopy! :lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh God, Just gone through this thread..................Now I feel really old...


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Wyrekin said:


> Flamingoes, you're loopy! :lol:


I'm really not lol x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> What you DONT know is she's both julie AND paddy :skep:
> 
> (only half of that is true by the way - the Julie part)
> 
> ...


PMSL! Is your voice fading as you slowly back away?? You're on form tonight, pet!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wyrekin said:


> Flamingoes, you're loopy! :lol:


You don't know half of it ...the stories I could tell :lol: :lol:


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Pale colours are better than dark with the Mals, we can't wear black or navy, it gets covered in 'cotton wool' and we're forever lint rolling. The dogs never jump up so I rarely have to wash my coat, it's just fab, though old but has soo many pockets. I should dump it but can't bring myself to, musta had it for over six years, way before Flynn came along, lol.


Lucky you, I get short grey hairs everywhere...but the worse is the half jumps when he can't stop when he is running to me 

Ps I brace myself, for while not as big as a mal he is still 40k!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> PMSL! Is your voice fading as you slowly back away?? You're on form tonight, pet!


Well of course it is, how do YOU back away into the gloom 



paddyjulie said:


> You don't know half of it ...the stories I could tell :lol: :lol:


Stop that :001_unsure:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> Well of course it is, how do YOU back away into the gloom
> 
> Stop that :001_unsure:


Oh this could be fun:tongue:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Paula07 said:


> Me and the boys last Christmas .


Am I the only one that thinks Paula07 looks like Nicky? You could win a 'owner's who look like their dog" competition with that photo! Both so elegant and long...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

springerpete said:


> Oh God, Just gone through this thread..................Now I feel really old...


Ha ha, tell me about it Pete. 

I'm loving this thread, it's such a lovely change, got a few more pages to look through yet - later. Can't believe how young most of you are (showing age ) and how different to how I'd imagined - one's even a bloke! 

Pete you are very much how I thought you'd be, lovely country gent, very down to earth I'd reckon too.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

my mug shotis somewhere on photosticky on G Chat..


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Oh this could be fun:tongue:


oh god this is even worse :anic:

you PLEASE don't post anything :crying:

I don't like you anymore actually :frown2:

I don't like ANY OF YOU ANYMORE *runs off screaming*


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

lol noooo i didnt mean 30s was old crikey im not that far off 30s myself!! I'll throw the shovel out ;-)


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> Well of course it is, how do YOU back away into the gloom
> 
> Stop that :001_unsure:


I do it like you, except I sometimes come running back towards the light screaming, just to really make my original backing away very effective. Obviously


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Another one of me, this time at work


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Bit scared to post a pic of me now I've seen how glamourous (and young!!!) everyone else is, but it doesn't seem fair to look but not share so here goes....

me (doing the glam bit on our honeymoon cruise last April) 


and more normally - the jeans and dog snot look


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Ha ha, tell me about it Pete.
> 
> I'm loving this thread, it's such a lovely change, got a few more pages to look through yet - later. Can't believe how young most of you are (showing age ) and how different to how I'd imagined - one's even a bloke!
> 
> Pete you are very much how I thought you'd be, lovely country gent, very down to earth I'd reckon too.


That's very kind.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ok..so it is......


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

CheddarS said:


> Lucky you, I get short grey hairs everywhere...but the worse is the half jumps when he can't stop when he is running to me
> 
> Ps I brace myself, for while not as big as a mal he is still 40k!


In some respects short hairs can be worse, Teebs hair sticks into material and is a devil to get out, the Mals cling on but with a lint roller, or cellotape they're easily got rid of.

As for running, the only ones that actually run are Teebs and Bruce, the Mals kinda fast trot - never seen them actually run in their lives, even Kali who's a nutter over the field. Would hate one of them charging at me tbh. Steady movers Mals, not fast like Huskys - thankfully!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Oow - now where do I start? Okay, here I am!
> 
> Making doggie treats.
> 
> ...


Aaaaw Luv ya!!...you look every bit as I imagined! soooo genuine! you lovely lady you


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

springerpete said:


> Oh God, Just gone through this thread..................Now I feel really old...


I know the feeling ......, some beautiful young ens on here, bless em


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Tyton said:


>


Loving the hot tub! Just got ours fixed, the pump failed


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

MyMillie said:


> I know the feeling ......


Loving the wet weather gear by the way......


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> ok..so it is......


Scrippy!

I love you!:001_wub:


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love this post!

Me and my dawgs! :biggrin:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> I do it like you, except I sometimes come running back towards the light screaming, just to really make my original backing away very effective. Obviously


But I did that before I actually backed away in to the gloom. If it goes in *'s it's happened - right? 

You can't come running back screaming if you're being sinister, that's more sort of drama than sinisteryeryery xxxx



MyMillie said:


> Aaaaw Luv ya!!...you look every bit as I imagined! soooo genuine! you lovely lady you


Lovely aint she  :001_wub:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Ha ha, tell me about it Pete.
> 
> I'm loving this thread, it's such a lovely change, got a few more pages to look through yet - later. Can't believe how young most of you are (showing age ) and how different to how I'd imagined - one's even a bloke!
> 
> Pete you are very much how I thought you'd be, *lovely country gent*, very down to earth I'd reckon too.


And one that looks like the distinguished Mr Kenny Roggers .....please NO ONE tell the lady Rose I said that


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> Lovely aint she  :001_wub:


She sure is ....I "picked up" on her beautiful energy loooong ago, and her pics confirm she beautiful inside and out


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Loving the hot tub! Just got ours fixed, the pump failed


Is lovely, especially now the weather is turning. Only problem with ours is that Kahn is now big enough to plant his feet on the edge and give big slobbery kisses on the back of your neck while you're relaxing. He's aldo been right up on the top step trying to lean in and join us


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

CaliDog said:


> She is one of my favourite dogs on pf she is just beautiful!!!


Thank you.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> A bit blurry and I've cut my hair since.


You're male!!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

This is me...

with Rosie and Ringo after doing the Yorkshire 3 Peaks for charity...










With Rosie-bear










With Rosie, Ringo and a foster dog, Layla...










With the Ringonator....










Me and El Ringo...










Baby Austin...


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Randomly Set said:


> What dog is that?


she's a poodle


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hhmmm ok, never had many photos of me!? Here is a few iv got on here though 

Me & beautiful baby niece last year


The one and only selfie to ever exist!! Lost my piercing though 


And finally, me and the boss man having a game in the woods!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wasn't gonna post on here, but i'll be brave 

Most recent... and I DON'T look like this on a normal day lol, if I posted an 'every day' photo, i'd clear the entire internet 



When my hair was a bit shorter...



and shorter still LOL...



And when I was blonde... with a mustache... (that is the ONLY reason I got my septum pierced... because I wanted to do that with it! 6 years later it's still in and I love it... the piercing - not the tash :mellow


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Owners don't look like their dogs, as much as I love my Cian and the other Rott's I've had, I really hope I don't look like them


I dunno, people always say I look like Brody








no idea why 

I really need to get a newer picture, i'd seriously only had him a month when i done that photo lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flamingoes & MyMillie - I LOVE YOU. 

Will have to try and live up to that, stop being so fighty, lol. 

Completely absorbed by this thread, some really pretty ladies on here and the big surprise was the same person I got all wrong.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Alice Childress said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Paula07 looks like Nicky? You could win a 'owner's who look like their dog" competition with that photo! Both so elegant and long...


Aw thank you :blushing:.

People often say we look alike actually...because we look like a pair of goofs though . We'll go with what you said though, that's much nicer!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Paula07 said:


> Aw thank you :blushing:.
> 
> People often say we look alike actually...because we look like a pair of goofs though . We'll go with what you said though, that's much nicer!


I thought you looked alike too . But also for the elegant reason - you look like you're modelling that jacket or something .


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Loving the hot tub! Just got ours fixed, the pump failed


What lovely dogs and a big black hairy rug you have.  The tub looks very nice. Back here I wonder how that would cope with a meter of snow and minus 20  But I guess that's why we have hot saunas and not outdoor tubs. :biggrin: I want both though


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> What lovely dogs and a big black hairy rug you have.  The tub looks very nice. Back here I wonder how that would cope with a meter of snow and minus 20  But I guess that's why we have hot saunas and not outdoor tubs. :biggrin: I want both though


We DO have both  indoor sauna in extra bedroom upstairs and the hot tub outside, but with a tiled roof canopy so you don't get rained on  wouldn't like to think about the electricity bill if it was minus 20 here though!! Although that black furry rug you mentioned comes with a built in heater for warming cold feet


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Wasn't gonna post on here, but i'll be brave
> 
> And when I was blonde... with a mustache... (that is the ONLY reason I got my septum pierced... because I wanted to do that with it! 6 years later it's still in and I love it... the piercing - not the tash :mellow


:lol: that was one of the reasons I got my septum pierced to


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> What lovely dogs and a big black hairy rug you have.  The tub looks very nice. Back here I wonder how that would cope with a meter of snow and minus 20  But I guess that's why we have hot saunas and not outdoor tubs. :biggrin: I want both though


Black hairy rug?! Must have missed that! I think you think Tayton and I are the same person!

In minus 15, we wore hats, to be fair!


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

sezeelson said:


> Hhmmm ok, never had many photos of me!? Here is a few iv got on here though
> 
> Me & beautiful baby niece last year
> 
> ...


This is the shocker of the thread for me, even though I didn't know what people looked like I wasn't far off on ages apart from you, you're much younger than I expected. No idea why either.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I guess I'll share my ugly mug 

Here's us being goofballs....



and here's a "normal" one of me...ish...probably about the only "nice" one around at the moment


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

clayton1985 said:


> This is the shocker of the thread for me, even though I didn't know what people looked like I wasn't far off on ages apart from you, you're much younger than I expected. No idea why either.


Me too!!....Sezeelson and Emmaviolet are the two thats most shocked me....in a nice way of course .... the lucky things to look so young and lovely!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lupie said:


> Well I guess I'll share my ugly mug
> 
> Here's us being goofballs....
> 
> ...


You're gorgeous! You minx you! :lol: x


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> You're a man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great pic, love it


Ssssshhhhh. It's a secret. There seems to be some surprise that a few of us are men. If this thread goes on a few more pages I'm gonna pick on some random picture and exclaim "You're a woman !!!!!!!"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> Ssssshhhhh. It's a secret. There seems to be some surprise that a few of us are men. If this thread goes on a few more pages I'm gonna pick on some random picture and exclaim "You're a woman !!!!!!!"


You're one of the few I have thought was a bloke from the offset, no idea why, you must post in a manly way


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Love seeing everyone on here! Havent got time to "like" them all, but you're all very beautiful   xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Love seeing everyone on here! Havent got time to "like" them all, but you're all very beautiful   xxx


As are you chick


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

diefenbaker said:


> Ssssshhhhh. It's a secret. There seems to be some surprise that a few of us are men. If this thread goes on a few more pages I'm gonna pick on some random picture and exclaim* "You're a woman !!!!!!!"*


I think :skep:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Everyone on here is a woman, aren't they? Some are just more hairy than others, and happen to live with other women


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MyMillie said:


> Me too!!....Sezeelson and Emmaviolet are the two thats most shocked me....in a nice way of course .... the lucky things to look so young and lovely!


Aw bless you, aren't you so sweet! 

You look so lovely too!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Everyone on here is a woman, aren't they? Some are just more hairy than others, and happen to live with other women


I'm defo a woman!!!! Young woman anyway :lol: x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

just saw you all! (so far)...
lovely bunch you all are!...



(nearly as lovely as our K9s..but that is imposible standard!)...


now: who knows where the Cat peeps photos are?...

time to check THEM up!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm just loving this thread! 

It's so nice how much we all get on. Granted, it's a forum and we all have our differences and opinions, no matter how conflicting they may be. But at the end of the day, we're all so friendly and complimentary to eachother  

I'm feeling the love! 

Okay... I'm ill and emotional. But this thread is cheering me up in my time of sorrow (I'm feeling really sorry for myself).

I just want to hug everyone!


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

me and a chum at download festival in 2009 


this ones from the beginning of last year


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

just looked at the Cat people...


nice looking too...and so many ginger heads!





no wonder the threads heat up! (ssssshhh , do not tell them, please, I talked behind their backs!..


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm just loving this thread!
> 
> It's so nice how much we all get on. Granted, it's a forum and we all have our differences and opinions, no matter how conflicting they may be. But at the end of the day, we're all so friendly and complimentary to eachother
> 
> ...


Nutta!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Nutta!


You can't fool me!

I'm still feeling the love!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm just loving this thread!
> 
> It's so nice how much we all get on. Granted, it's a forum and we all have our differences and opinions, no matter how conflicting they may be. But at the end of the day, we're all so friendly and complimentary to eachother
> 
> ...


Aww hun, here's an illsies hug......now where's our pic? :lol: xxx


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Aww hun, here's an illsies hug......now where's our pic? :lol: xxx


My pics are on pages one and four


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> My pics are on pages one and four


Bloomin' gorgeous girls on here! :thumbup1: woop x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheryl! YA SNITCH! YA TRAITOR!

she told on me to the Cat peeps...
:frown2:

leet our monkeys box ya ears!!!

(_cheeky runs under her Rock)_


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Cheryl! YA SNITCH! YA TRAITOR!
> 
> she told on me to the Cat peeps...
> :frown2:
> ...


Hahahahahahahha this made me laugh out loud :lol:

Funniest thing I've read in ages :lol: xx


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

How I wish I looked every day



















How I normally look, well when I'm rock climbing at least










2 blondes together










Cuddles with the other woofer


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think Missnaomi and Alice childress look like sisters


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Well i've been watching this thread all week and omg, what a bunch you all are, *such beautiful people inside and out* 
I agree with some, there has been some which did not match the image i had in my mind  ( Weird how our brains work from words on a screen and trying to match them to personal features  )

So here's us;

Not in 'dog mode' here...



And then in 'dog mode' (Wind swept, clothes that can get muddy etc..  )


Me and Willow at Darwen tower a few weeks back.


At Lytham-St.Annes a few months ago.


Me and my hot water bottle  in OHs onesie so she found me very snuggly 

*Sorry for the size of the pictures*  I don't know how to re-size them... I'm not very technical, it's bad enough getting them from phone to photobucket then onto here! If anyone knows of an easy way to re-size, please let me know


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> OMG, Mrs Zaros?! Fabulous!


Im afraid so.  I thought joining forces with you lot


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Me and my hot water bottle.


What a face! Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

Me in my usual position come midnight on a Saturday, minus the Dorothy cheeks that my missus and her mate drew on me for falling asleep... Cheers girls!


----------



## ChavasRegal (Aug 14, 2013)

It's great to put names to faces, this was from my wedding last month I'm the one in the pink socks


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Frankthewonderhound said:


> Me in my usual position come midnight on a Saturday, minus the Dorothy cheeks that my missus and her mate drew on me for falling asleep... Cheers girls!





ChavasRegal said:


> It's great to put names to faces, this was from my wedding last month I'm the one in the pink socks


 you are both men 

but with strangely feminine sides :

:biggrin:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> I use to think you were of retirement age as well emmaviolet! It was only when we started talking more that for some reason I began to imagine you younger.
> 
> Isn't it odd that after all our conversations I have never actually known how old you were!? I guessed mid - late 20s, but can't put my finger on what made you go from retired to your 20s in my mind!
> 
> ...


 I imagined you late 40's not a pretty young thing lol



diefenbaker said:


> Here's a better one. This is my Facebook Timeline picture. I love it because he looks so big and everything in the background looks miniature.


Am amzed I too thought you was a lady  Sorry!

Yet I seem to be one of the few who always saw SnoringBear as a blokey



cinnamontoast said:


> OMG, Mrs Zaros?! Fabulous!


Exactly my thoughts ............... Welcome Mrs Zaros - Mr Z will have to bahave himself now :frown2: lol


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> you are both men
> 
> but with strangely feminine sides :
> 
> :biggrin:


HAHA thank you, yes I often get told I am in touch with my feminine side, but I'm all man ggrrrrr *goes and breaks a twig

:biggrin:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> Im afraid so.  I thought joining forces with you lot


...just post the pic of his face when he learnt about it!!!!:biggrin:

and you are not the first wife who keeps her eye on her hubby's antics on here!!!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I think Missnaomi and Alice childress look like sisters


*goes to find missnaomi's post to have another look* Ohh, I see what you mean actually! 



missnaomi said:


> This is me...
> 
> with Rosie and Ringo after doing the Yorkshire 3 Peaks for charity...
> 
> ...





Alice Childress said:


> An attempt to get a photo of us together when Maggie was 11 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if I were actually smiling, rather than posing, in either of those photos then others would see that my cheeks look like missnaomi's when she smiles! In fact, so do both my _actual_ sister's cheeks too :yesnod:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Well seeing as everyone else has 

This is me taken a looong time ago and looking horrendous but I love this picture because it was taken literally minutes before I met my OH. The milk is because I was *extremely* hungover.










And this is me and the OH taken on Halloween 2010 I think.










:blush:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well if everyone is posting, here's me.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Your ALL beautiful men included  :001_wub:

I do like this thread, PF'ers are a good looking bunch


----------



## ChavasRegal (Aug 14, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> you are both men
> 
> but with strangely feminine sides :
> 
> :biggrin:


Real men are in touch with their feminine side


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

that's me ( Yvonne ), and from the top :

Angel, Xena, Max, Louis, Bijou, Tilly, Hawk and last but not least my new babe Kruse !


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

ChavasRegal said:


> Real men are in touch with their feminine side


I'm not allowed to touch my feminine side... unless it's my birthday.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Well if everyone is posting, here's me.
> 
> View attachment 125080


Oooh what a beautiful boy and you look just perfick!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> I think Missnaomi and Alice childress look like sisters


I thought that too!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Reverie said:


> The most recent pics I have of myself are from my wedding 3 weeks ago, but I don't think that's a very accurate representation of what I look like on a day to day basis!
> 
> So here's an everyday one (complete with everyday messy flat!)
> 
> ...


Everyone was putting pics of them and their doggies and I felt left out, so I added a couple more pics, hope no one minds! I'm back on page 4 but I'll quote here so people can see them!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

MyMillie said:


> I know the feeling ......, some beautiful young ens on here, bless em


I feel ancient, too embarrassed to post any pics for fear of showing my dodderyness.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I feel ancient, too embarrassed to post any pics for fear of showing my dodderyness.


MOLLYSMITH!!!

Everyone loves an oldie


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Julesky said:


> MOLLYSMITH!!!
> 
> Everyone loves an oldie


I second that cos I ARE one


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> ...just post the pic of his face when he learnt about it!!!!:biggrin:


Maybe my joining here is a bit too much for him, or what do you think? And now he steals all the bananas


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Reverie said:


> Everyone was putting pics of them and their doggies and I felt left out, so I added a couple more pics, hope no one minds! I'm back on page 4 but I'll quote here so people can see them!


Your wedding picture is beautiful!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Aging bird - sea gull? - finally conceding to having photo taken with the necessary wide angle lens. I look p*ssed off, I don't know why, I'm in St Ives, I should be laughing. I ought to share this because on the one I posted on page 4 you can see some legs and my tremendous wooly hat that's it and you're all very brave with your gorgeous faces.

You are all very pretty and handsome, we should do a reality show.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> Your wedding picture is beautiful!!


Thank you hun! That's one of a few we got as a preview right now and we should be getting the rest really soon. I'm soooo excited to see them!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Reverie said:


> Thank you hun! That's one of a few we got as a preview right now and we should be getting the rest really soon. I'm soooo excited to see them!


Oh you will have to share!! Haha :lol:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Aging bird - sea gull? - finally conceding to having photo taken with the necessary wide angle lens. I look p*ssed off, I don't know why, I'm in St Ives, I should be laughing. I ought to share this because on the one I posted on page 4 you can see some legs and my tremendous wooly hat that's it and you're all very brave with your gorgeous faces.
> 
> You are all very pretty and handsome, we should do a reality show.


Pahahahah oh sweet jesus a reality show, can you imagine?

MS- you're a babe and much younger than you pretend!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

A reality show!!! That would be scary and hallarious!

Like Big Brother but we take our dogs and constantly debate all things dog related  Could you imagine that!?! 

Who would get voted off first? Lmao!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Aging bird - sea gull? - finally conceding to having photo taken with the necessary wide angle lens. I look p*ssed off, I don't know why, I'm in St Ives, I should be laughing. I ought to share this because on the one I posted on page 4 you can see some legs and my tremendous wooly hat that's it and you're all very brave with your gorgeous faces.
> 
> You are all very pretty and handsome, we should do a reality show.


What was you talking about, you're not old at all!!!!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> A reality show!!! That would be scary and hallarious!
> 
> Like Big Brother but we take our dogs and constantly debate all things dog related  Could you imagine that!?!
> 
> Who would get voted off first? Lmao!


ME because I'd be the gobshite that would say something and offend everyone


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Meezey said:


> ME because I'd be the gobshite that would say something and offend everyone


Nooo. That's what I do, I am the mystic thread killer.

Julesky emmaviolet you are both too kind or in need of strong glasses  I really do look a mardy arse in that photo, OH probably bribed me with beer and didn't deliver or something. I have so few photos of me, they are all of Molly!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> Maybe my joining here is a bit too much for him, or what do you think? And now he steals all the bananas


you are one norty woman!

but I would expect nothing less from Mrs Zee!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Nooo. That's what I do, I am the mystic thread killer.
> 
> Julesky emmaviolet you are both too kind or in need of strong glasses  I really do look a mardy arse in that photo, OH probably bribed me with beer and didn't deliver or something. I have so few photos of me, they are all of Molly!


I'm sure it would be me, for sure!! 

No, no you look lovely and not old at all and I only just had my eyes tested!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Nooo. That's what I do, I am the mystic thread killer.
> 
> Julesky emmaviolet you are both too kind or in need of strong glasses  I really do look a mardy arse in that photo, OH probably bribed me with beer and didn't deliver or something. I have so few photos of me, they are all of Molly!


When I fist joined, what seems like eons ago now, I was a serial thread killer


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

MollySmith, you're not old!!! 
Unless that's not you and is actually a picture that came with a photo frame .


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> Im afraid so.  I thought joining forces with you lot


Ha, bet he's delighted!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Ha, bet he's delighted!


  He did start looking brochures of deserted islands for some reason


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> you are one norty woman!
> 
> but I would expect nothing less from Mrs Zee!


Thank you, I think


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

This is an absolutely brilliant thread! It's so nice to see people who I've enjoyed chatting to on here - but none of you are how I imagined you!

I wasn't going to post a pic of my old mug after seeing all you good-looking young people - but now one or two older (but still very good looking!) people have posted I feel brave enough to put my pic up too.

This is me at Leeds Champ show with my two nieces placed strategically in front of me on either side to make me look thinner than I am  I'm the oldie on the middle, needless to say!


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> A reality show!!! That would be scary and hallarious!
> 
> Like Big Brother but we take our dogs and constantly debate all things dog related  Could you imagine that!?!
> 
> Who would get voted off first? Lmao!


I can just hear it now...........get Clayton out.....get Clayton out........get Clayton out......Clayton,you have been evicted....you bunch of b******s...xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> This is an absolutely brilliant thread! It's so nice to see people who I've enjoyed chatting to on here - but none of you are how I imagined you!
> 
> I wasn't going to post a pic of my old mug after seeing all you good-looking young people - but now one or two older (but still very good looking!) people have posted I feel brave enough to put my pic up too.
> 
> This is me at Leeds Champ show with my two nieces placed strategically in front of me on either side to make me look thinner than I am  I'm the oldie on the middle, needless to say!


c'mon! you are still gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> He did start looking brochures of deserted islands for some reason


what????/

with NO WiFi???????:frown2::skep:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> what????/
> 
> with NO WiFi???????:frown2::skep:


Well, I´ll give him one day on the island, as around six he´ll ask a palm tree for his tea, and he really needs to be a very lucky man to get even a coconat.  And he hates coconats too.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> Well, I´ll give him one day on the island, as around six he´ll ask a palm tree for his tea, and he really needs to be a very lucky man to get even a coconat.  And he hates coconats too.


if he manages to sweet talk any lemur or koala (or annoy their OHs)..he may get some coconuts! or even bird eggs.......

do not worry..he will manage...

just give me some location of that island......

cos my OH may need to join him for sometime...

(and no, mine will not ask palm tree! he will make some sarcastic remarks about tree being online and no tea??ready?):biggrin:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> This is an absolutely brilliant thread! It's so nice to see people who I've enjoyed chatting to on here - but none of you are how I imagined you!


All of a sudden I've become gravely concerned as to how you might have imagined me:001_unsure:

I know how I imagined me but that illusion was soon dashed after the unfortunate experience of accidentally confronting myself in a mirror.

That mirror wasn't one of many often found at a fairground either.:sad:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Here ya go. The real thread killer strikes again :cornut:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

bird said:


> Here ya go. The real thread killer strikes again :cornut:
> 
> View attachment 125115


awwww..nice one!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I really wasn't going to post on this thread but since a few of the other more mature ladies are posting I will put a picture of me and forever more avoid this page in the thread.

So here's me at a friends wedding, hair is now a bit longer but basically its me with extra make up. I have added my girl too because she isn't in my posts other than my profile picture, which I must change.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> if he manages to sweet talk any lemur or koala (or annoy their OHs)..he may get some coconuts! or even bird eggs.......
> 
> do not worry..he will manage...
> 
> ...


That made me laugh :biggrin: I can image the two there together. Zaros telling jokes to the lemur (what is that btw?), and yours commenting still no tea being ready. For that I could by the ticket myself


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> That made me laugh :biggrin: I can image the two there together. Zaros telling jokes to the lemur (what is that btw?), and yours commenting still no tea being ready. For that I could by the ticket myself


data:image/jpeg;base64,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

lemurs for you! and as to tickets; we can go halfies!....I can throw in the sofa...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> I really wasn't going to post on this thread but since a few of the other more mature ladies are posting I will put a picture of me and forever more avoid this page in the thread.
> 
> So here's me at a friends wedding, hair is now a bit longer but basically its me with extra make up. I have added my girl too because she isn't in my posts other than my profile picture, which I must change.


mature! No way, you look very lovely


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> lemurs for you! and as to tickets; we can go halfies!....I can throw in the sofa...


SCRIPPY!

Have you been drinking again? :angry:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> mature! No way, you look very lovely


Well thank you but it took a good few hours to produce that effect. I wouldn't dare post dog walking me


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> I really wasn't going to post on this thread but since a few of the other more mature ladies are posting I will put a picture of me and forever more avoid this page in the thread.
> 
> So here's me at a friends wedding, hair is now a bit longer but basically its me with extra make up. I have added my girl too because she isn't in my posts other than my profile picture, which I must change.


You're honestly incredibly beautiful; I instantly smiled when I saw you


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> c'mon! you are still gorgeous!!!


That's very kind of you - thank you! Must admit that I don't often feel gorgeous these days 



Zaros said:


> All of a sudden I've become gravely concerned as to how you might have imagined me:001_unsure:
> 
> I know how I imagined me but that illusion was soon dashed after the unfortunate experience of accidentally confronting myself in a mirror.
> 
> That mirror wasn't one of many often found at a fairground either.:sad:


LOL - your sense of humour reminds me of my cousin's sense of humour and so I'd sort of got this mental image of you that was like him, but with a couple of big dogs


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> This is an absolutely brilliant thread! It's so nice to see people who I've enjoyed chatting to on here - but none of you are how I imagined you!
> 
> I wasn't going to post a pic of my old mug after seeing all you good-looking young people - but now one or two older (but still very good looking!) people have posted I feel brave enough to put my pic up too.
> 
> This is me at Leeds Champ show with my two nieces placed strategically in front of me on either side to make me look thinner than I am  I'm the oldie on the middle, needless to say!


Will someone please define "oldie" cos all these pics don't represent oldies to me!!! If oldie is over 30 I resign as an oldie and will reinvent myself as decrepitty or Gravy ( short for one foot in the gravy), Methuselan or even that vastly over rated word "senior"


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

I only posted a quick phone photo, so here's some nicer pics of me and April 

At the top of Snowden


And sitting on a bench in the snow


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Bagrat said:


> Will someone please define "oldie" cos all these pics don't represent oldies to me!!! If oldie is over 30 I resign as an oldie and will reinvent myself as decrepitty or Gravy ( short for one foot in the gravy), Methuselan or even that vastly over rated word "senior"


Well I'm 58 - although I feel about 28 in the head, sometimes I feel about 98 in the body


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Well I'm 58 - although I feel about 28 in the head, sometimes I feel about 98 in the body


you look 45!!! It is magic!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> you look 45!!! It is magic!


 Thank you so much! Rep to you for making me feel good!

Heh heh - don't know whether it's magic or whether you need a trip to specsavers :biggrin:


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok...

So this is me! On a very windy Cayton Bay beach in May!  xx


YorkshireHolsMay2013 360 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

- and a big 'Hmph' to people who were saying that all Rough Collie owners are oldies with pipes and slippers!! :skep:

*_She types this in a fluffy dressing gown with a cosy blanket on her knee!_* 

Husband is..... well, a lot older than me! 

Another pic of me on Skegness beach.....


Skegness2013 014 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I think Missnaomi and Alice childress look like sisters


AliceChildress looks like what I'd like to look like but I'm not cool enough!!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

missRV said:


> None of you look like I imagined, most people are a lot younger than I thought too  and as McKenzie said* I also imagined human versions of your dogs! *Funny thing is you can all post pics of your dogs and the majority of us would know which user name they belong to, not so much with pics of ourselves! Arghhhhh  I still think of myself as 'Rosie's mummy'


I *am* a human version of my dogs!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Here is one of my OH and myself on holiday in Majorca earlier this year! 

I am the one on the left! 

Some of you may have seen me before and for those of you who haven't, hope it wasn't too scary!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I was just wondering today what a 'critique' would be like in this thread - we do it for our dogs....... 

I'm guessing for me it would be something like "Definitely too heavy on top. The profile is too busty - whilst a curved body is desirable in the female of this particular breed it should be well defined and not too heavy. She definitely needs to lose a fair bit of weight! It's quite obvious that muscle tone needs developing and building up too. And in the smiling pose her eyes are far too squinty unfortunately."


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

JTHolt said:


> Here is one of my OH and myself on holiday in Majorca earlier this year!
> 
> Some of you may have seen me before and for those of you who haven't, hope it wasn't too scary!


Is that Sa Coma?


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hanlou said:


> I was just wondering today what a 'critique' would be like in this thread - we do it for our dogs.......
> 
> I'm guessing for me it would be something like "Definitely too heavy on top. The profile is too busty - whilst a curved body is desirable in the female of this particular breed it should be well defined and not too heavy. She definitely needs to lose a fair bit of weight! It's quite obvious that muscle tone needs developing and building up too. And in the smiling pose her eyes are far too squinty unfortunately."


Lmao :lol:

*prays that no-one asks her for her health test results*


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Golden6 said:


> Is that Sa Coma?


Yes it is!! :thumbup1:

With this cold weather coming - wish I was back there!!


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

JTHolt said:


> Yes it is!! :thumbup1:
> 
> With this cold weather coming - wish I was back there!!


Me too!

We were there earlier this year. We had the best day of our hols at that beach!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Golden6 said:


> Me too!
> 
> We were there earlier this year. We had the best day of our hols at that beach!!:thumbup1:


We were there last week in May and first week of June!!

It went far too quick!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

JTHolt said:


> We were there last week in May and first week of June!!
> 
> It went far too quick!! :thumbdown:


We were there the 2nd last week of June for a week. I was glad to get home tbh but only because my three yr old was a nightmare!! Sa coma was lovely though and we had great weather!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Ive shared some pics of myself in the past, im never photographed looking nice though only out with dogs!!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok... So my last picture was a cop out...

Here's me again... With my lad...


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Its lovely to see some pics of pf people. Some people look completely different to how I imagined.

Tarnus and I have put the odd picture of ourselves with Izzy up in various picture threads but here are a few more.....

I love this picture of me and Izzy....you can tell what she thinks of having to sit posing rather than tearing around on the beach like a loon!


Heres one of me taken recently on a wander around Lowther castle and gardens!


And a couple of me and Tarnus;
In portugal a few months ago


And at a friends wedding in August


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Few years ago ... Caught unawares by OH. No new pics as the camera is my enemy 










I'm sure I was eating in that pic


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

As posted in Cat chat, this be me:



Lovehatetragedy said:


> This is me :3 (Protect your eyes!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Dog people are beautiful!

I'm trying to find a good pic of me that doesn't have kiddos or OH in it and apparently there aren't any. (Well, I'm being vain and trying to find current ones from after losing weight ).

Anyway, picture a freakishly tall, middle aged, mediterranean-looking gal slightly smaller now than in these shots 

Me 'n Bates:









Baby Breez! :001_wub:









And happy Lunar... I miss him


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Dog people are beautiful!
> 
> I'm trying to find a good pic of me that doesn't have kiddos or OH in it and apparently there aren't any. (Well, I'm being vain and trying to find current ones from after losing weight ).
> 
> ...


Lovely photos .... you're very pretty


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> Lovely photos .... you're very pretty


 Thank you!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

me and zab


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

. This photo is a couple of years old my hair is longer in a bob now and is dark and I will be 45 next month so guess I would be classed as an "oldie"


----------



## ciarasmum (Aug 21, 2013)

This is me from a few weeks ago. Flash is on the phone so that's why I look so pale  Don't have any nice ones of me and Ciara, will have to get some!


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't have many pics of me, as it's my camera 

In the New Forest with Wilma...(excuse her tatty bum, I'm a grooming slacker on holiday)


Being all worky in a Russian airliner ...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Here's one of me and Chester the other day, much better than the other one I posted as my hair hides half my face :lol: :lol:


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Labrador Laura said:


> me and zab


You look nothing like I thought you would either, it's messing with me, every time some one writes anything I'm getting conflicting images of how I thought you all looked and how you actually all look.:crazy:


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Wilmer said:


> Don't have many pics of me, as it's my camera
> 
> In the New Forest with Wilma...(excuse her tatty bum, I'm a grooming slacker on holiday)


I so misread that to start with! :lol:

I thought you were commenting on _your_ tatty bum - I was thinking "huh??"


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> I so misread that to start with!
> 
> I thought you were commenting on your tatty bum - I was thinking "huh??"


I know, you can't even see my bum in those pictures 

For the record, mine doesn't need grooming - I think OH would object if it did!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

clayton1985 said:


> You look nothing like I thought you would either, it's messing with me, every time some one writes anything I'm getting conflicting images of how I thought you all looked and how you actually all look.:crazy:


Did you think I had big chops? And a pushed in nose


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> me and zab


Ok, youre the biggest shock to me . I really had you as someone totally different. A lot older.......sorry 

Milliepoochie was another totally different to how I imagined and izzysmummy has the most smily face ever.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> Now I feel like I have to upload a picture of myself with a dog involved lol.
> 
> As you can see, Skip is thrilled by my presence


I am stalking Skip around the forum at the moment, as Minnie is getting a beard and feathers on her legs, so I'm trying to work out what she will look like. Love little scrufty jack russells! 



springerpete said:


> The only one I could find, out with Skye on his very first shoot. As is evidenced by the picture, I'm not renowned for my sartorial elegance...Take note if you will, of the damage done to wax leggings after a few drives on woodcock. Scruffy is the word my Lady uses to describe me. But, what the hell, my dogs don't care..


You look pretty much how I thought you would, except...I thought you'd be more smiley. 



cinnamontoast said:


> Me with my first horse and crazy stables hair:


I love your hair! In a world of homogenous, straightened hair, it's nice to see someone proudly sporting the River Song look.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

sharloid said:


> I'm surprised how well dressed lots of people look. I thought all crazy dog owners wore fleeces and jeans, not fancy dresses etc... or is that just me?


I do both. 










I was really, really dancing here, not trying to pose! 










My more usual look.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I do both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Has anyone told you that you and your dog look like each other - quite stylish really


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> Has anyone told you that you and your dog look like each other - quite stylish really


Hehe, I love that picture because there is a certain symmetry between us. 
I'm flattered by any comparison with the ball of fitness and energy that is Gruff.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Eek....


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

A few pics of my ugly mug. and 1 of what i used to look like before i ate all the pies 

Some of you really shocked me


----------

